# macbook cracked



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi guys

i have had my macbook c2d for about 4 or 5 months now and the case a crack on it do you know if apple will replace my macbook for me and how i should go about this.?

thanks
Proxy


----------



## gslrider (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you get a warranty with it. I'm assuming you cracked the casing? If you got it like that, why wait this long to deal with the issue.

Basically, with ANY product, you break it, your on your own. Unless you have a warranty, and the warranty covers damage you made.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

sorry i dident explane my self fully 

i got the macbook 5months ago well in 2 days it will be 5 months any way

i have found a small crack on the casing i have not droped or been hard on the macbook as it spends most of its life on my desk this is cover by apple as in the u.k every thing have to be coverd for one year by law if it is broken by me dropping it then it is not coverd.

i did not drop or miss treat the macbook so i have been toled it is coverd but i would like to know if other people have had this problem and if so what happend when they when to get it sorted out.

proxy


----------



## dracken (Apr 24, 2007)

elmo7 said:


> sorry i dident explane my self fully
> 
> i got the macbook 5months ago well in 2 days it will be 5 months any way
> 
> ...


This is actually a common problem on some macbooks.I have seen several of them where I work. Just contact Apple and be firm and persistent with them and they will usually cover fix it under applecare for you.


----------



## JackAndCoke (Apr 26, 2007)

dracken said:


> This is actually a common problem on some macbooks.I have seen several of them where I work. Just contact Apple and be firm and persistent with them and they will usually cover fix it under applecare for you.


Applecare explicitly says that it will only fix problems from the manufacturer and you'll be hardpressed to prove it came like that. Otherwise they 80% of the time say it's not covered by applecare


----------



## dracken (Apr 24, 2007)

JackAndCoke said:


> Applecare explicitly says that it will only fix problems from the manufacturer and you'll be hardpressed to prove it came like that. Otherwise they 80% of the time say it's not covered by applecare


Yeah that is true, but if you complain enough they will usually fix it as a customer satisfaction issue.


----------

